# The most energetic suggestions you have for Classical



## Fatnick (May 14, 2010)

A few months ago I posted in this forum a thread in which i asked for suggestions to works which are similiar to Mozart's Requiem in beauty and scale. Many of the people in this forum gave good suggestions, mostly for choral works by the most famous composers in classical.
It was one suggestion, however, that was all the more meaningful to me- member @SalieriIsInnocent suggested I listen to Stravinsky's Firebird. I loved this work, I found it lush and energetic and powerful, with dark tones hidden behind the beauty .
Another suggestion that I enjoyed very much is Verdi's Requiem- The Dies Irae is all that I wish to hear in classical music: Powerful, full of life, mind-blowing really.
I have listened to and appreciated other works- some by Bach, some by Haydn- but for some reason they don't excite me as much, maybe I'm looking for works by composers that reward the listener in less time. 
By returning to listening (and not hearing) Beethoven, I found that I love his 3rd, 5th and 9th. I also liked some of Mozart's Piano concertos. But again, this time I'm asking for powerful, shattering, uneasy, beautiful energetic works. Works that inspire by their sheer magnificence. they don't have to be composed by the most famous composers, I don't care if they have been composed in the last century so far as they answer what I asked for here. 

I hope that in this post I haven't used too many words to describe what I'm looking for, I simply want people here to understand exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

John Foulds - Three mantras




energetic and full of life


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

If you liked the Firebird, I'd suggest you investigate Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe - the complete ballet. Many consider the recording by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony (RCA) to be the classic reading of this score.

How about some Sibelius symphonies? Symphonies 1, 2 and 5 have great sweep and drama - the others are a bit more understated but equally compelling. You should be able to sample lots on You Tube. The complete cycle by Colin Davis and the Boston Symphony (Philips) is inexpensive and not to be bettered, in my opinion.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Energetic Powerful Choral Work: Francis Poulenc's Gloria, composed in 1959.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

If you want a quick fix in 'less time', give Chopin's Etudes opus 10 a shot; they have to be played correctly, however, and so I suggest you hear them by Earl Wild (chesky records) who played them like no other...if you can't aquire this, Valentina is the only one who even comes close and she has them posted on youtube


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto. It's literally chalk-full of energy, excitement and life. You feel it the moment the tempo picks up in the 1st mvmt.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatnick said:


> . . .I'm asking for powerful, shattering, uneasy, beautiful energetic works. Works that inspire by their sheer magnificence.


As you are not specifying choral music necessarily, some of these might come close, though they may not be instant gratification. Some take their time before rewarding with sheer magnificence and power:

Any of Anton Bruckner's symphonies.









Paul Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber 





Leos Janacek - Sinfonietta





Almost anything by Wojciech Kilar. This piece, "Exodus," is a slow build, eventually to mammoth proportions. 





Franz Liszt - Les Preludes (give this one about two and a half minutes  )





Vitezslav Novák - De Profundis, symphonic poem for large orchestra & organ. This one is a little dark.





Einojuhani Rautavaara's symphonies, especially No. 8 for me. Watch out for the weird dissonance or detuning at about 2:30 in this. Makes the hair stand up on my arms.





Charles Tournemire - Symphony No. 3 "Moscow." I like the bells it uses.





One more. Ralph Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica." This piece features eerie wordless soprano at times (at about 3:20). And it sounds _cold_ and a bit alien.





I hope I haven't repeated my suggestions from before. If so, my apologies.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Check out the famous violin and piano concertos. Many are positively electrifying.

Some tasters:
Tchaikovsky's Violin
Some crazy Shostakovich
Prokofiev is always a sure bet
Better than sex


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

im always quite blown away by these two:


----------



## McNick (May 31, 2011)

Apart from the obvious choice of Beethoven's 9th symphony, I would say his 2nd symphony 3rd movement, and Mozart's 25th symphony. Enjoy


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

_powerful, shattering, uneasy, beautiful energetic_
Tchaikovsky's Symphony nr.4


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Whenever I'm in the mood for that kind of music, I usually turn to Dvorak's 7th Symphony, or Brahms's 3rd.

I neeeeeeeed to watch this guy's performance:






Oooo, and +1 to Tchaikovsky's 4th - AMAZING! I imagine you'll particularly love the first and final movements too


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Fatnick said:


> But again, this time I'm asking for powerful, shattering, uneasy, beautiful energetic works. Works that inspire by their sheer magnificence.


Mahler!!! If you haven't listened to any Mahler yet, you really really should. He is known for writing great, big, dramatic symphonies that run the gamut from despair to ecstasy. Try the 2nd, which opens with an angsty funeral march and ends with a knock-your-socks-off giant life-affirming chorus. Also the 6th, "Tragic." But all of them are great.

Lesser-known works that might be what you're looking for:

Elfrida Andree's _Organ Symphony No. 1_ and her _Fritiof Suite_. She's got Wagnerian chromaticism and drama going on, but with some of the brooding Scandinavian-ness you hear in Sibelius.

And, if you like opera, there's a terrific little-known opera by Ethel Smyth called _The Wreckers_, which I would recommend to anyone who likes the Verdi Requiem. There is only one recording, as far as I know, but it's a good one. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wreckers_(opera)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Whenever I'm in the mood for that kind of music, I usually turn to Dvorak's 7th Symphony, or Brahms's 3rd.
> 
> I neeeeeeeed to watch this guy's performance:
> 
> ...


 Pahud is there!

I heard this on the radio this morning. I love it more and more.


----------



## Vor Gott (Jan 26, 2011)

Fatnick said:


> By returning to listening (and not hearing) Beethoven, I found that I love his 3rd, 5th and 9th. I also liked some of Mozart's Piano concertos. But again, this time I'm asking for powerful, shattering, uneasy, beautiful energetic works.


Well, have you "listened" to all of Beethoven's symphonies? I must admit, I have never truly paid due attention to most of his second and sixth, but I have quite extensively immersed myself in the remainder. As far as symphonies go, Beethoven is my only safe bet-every symphony has its memorable, contrasting, and profound passage. Quite plainly, it's hit or miss-and sometimes hidden until the tenth careful listen-with many composers if one is seeking this trademark of Beethoven. Mahler and Mendelssohn are good examples, as are many Romantic composers who fail to capture the ever so elusive emotion of profundity or heroism. Sure, you may shed a tear to Tchaikovsky's Sixth or bob your head to one of Mozart's, but only Beethoven consistently provides that powerful tune or phrase (and then proceeds to stalk you and repeatedly impale and stab you with it like some insane serial killer, all the while laughing maniacally and, being deaf, hollering said theme at the top of his lungs).

In no particular order, these sections are my favorites of Beethoven's notorious expression:

• 4th Symphony: The first movement has quite a dramatic and spontaneous progression in tempo, mood, volume, among others. The finale appeals to me as equally grand as the finale of the 7th or the 5th. 
• 3rd Symphony: The entire work, save perhaps for the funeral march.
• 5th Symphony: After many careful listens, I have been able to almost rid myself of the corrupt perception of the first movement. Along with the finale, it is as good an example as any.
• 7th Symphony: The 3rd could be seen as between the 7th, in its entirety as well, and the 5th where the 5th is more serious and the 7th more lovely, yet still as great. 
• 9th Symphony: The first two movements are obvious and excellent examples, but the finale truly strikes me differently after every few listens. Is it heroic? Gentle? Euphoric? Also, recordings less "stubborn" than Karajan's often seem to me, in comparison to my original recording, as more commonly emotional (i.e. like the first movement of the 7th).
• Also, many of his piano works, as you most definitely are aware, have equally great qualities to them. Some popular examples include the "Emperor" concerto or the third movement of the "Moonlight" sonata (however this one depends heavily on the pianist-I suggest Murray Perahia).

Because of the time it takes to seek out lesser-known composers and respectfully listen to their work, I know of relatively few pieces which mimic and/or reflect his style. This is mostly due to the fact that I have been listening to Classical music for barely one year, and I don't have too many years under my belt as it is! These are the composers which I believe satisfy the desired style:

• Mendelssohn: "The Hebrides" Overture especially
• Mahler: "This Measure Over Here" and "That One Over There", the 2nd Symphony being the most obvious example.
• Mozart: You mentioned his Requiem, which is a great example along with many of his later symphonies (however, this is backwards logic, Beethoven was certainly influenced by these).
• Wagner: The man has his own unique and duly respected style, but there are moments in all of his operas where Beethoven would be impressed (and though deaf, could certainly hear it). Otherwise it seems as if poor ol' Dick had short term memory loss and the music reflects this through meandering and stumbling about in the dark-large German sopranos galore.
• *Prokofiev:* Exactly what you are looking for, but Russian. His "Romeo & Juliet" at the part entitled "Montaques and Capulets" is a fine example.
• Verdi: You also mentioned his Requiem, and I agree, the Dies Irae might just make you as deaf as Beethoven and kill a few trombone players. The other sections are closer in theme to the Dies Irae then you might expect from a Requiem mass. 
• Sibelius: Though more provocative and specific with emotion, his 5th and 2nd are great examples.
• John Williams: When fat Viennese fly.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

You should try on for size Shostakovich's 7th Symphony {"Leningrad"}. It has plenty of energy, especially the first and last movements.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried the Tchaikovsky symphonies? I find the finale of the first particularly inspiring. The finale to the fourth has tremendous energy and exuberance as well though it is not as profound as the finale of the first in my opinion.

I also would like to put in a word for two pieces by Emanuel Chabrier; Espana, and Overture to Gwendoline.

I'm not so much offering these as an interpretation of your taste, so much as me putting in a word for what pieces feel liberatingly energetic to my tastes. The most liberating to me always were Tchaikovsky's ballet suites, Swan Lake, Nutcracker, and Sleeping Beauty. This is partly what I was first exposed to. Because of that, pieces that resemble these are like comfort food to me, energetic, melodic and less architecturally strict. I also enjoyed Rossini and Johann Strauss Overtures, though they are probably less "serious" than you are looking for, also any of Saint Saens top notch works.

For piano music, you maybe the works of Alkan. Very strange and highly energetic/intense.

The Tchaikovsky and the Chabrier most effectively combine energetic and rich.

Now, coming at it from a completely different angle, maybe you should try Chausson's Symphony? This work is an utter masterpiece in my opinion, here is the finale


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The Richard Wagner and Hector Berlioz overtures:
https://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-Overtures-Various-artists/dp/B00X512VD0s
Thrilling overtures by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for the price of a song.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll vote for J.S. Bach -_ Brandenburg Concerto No. 3_


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Philip Glass: "Attack and Fall", from _Akhnaten_

Dies Irae + Carmina Burana on steroids






(And for more Glass awesomeness, here's an extract from _Satyagraha_: 



)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Three exhilarating overtures to start with:
*Glinka *- _Ruslan & Lyudmila_: 



*Herold *- _Zampa_: 



*Wagner *- _Das Liebesverbot_: 




*The French school*
*BERLIOZ!!!!!!*
_Les Troyens_ - finale III: 



_Benvenuto Cellini _- Act I finale: 



 - from c. 14'30"
Marche au Supplice from _Symphonie fantastique_: 




(Possibly Le Corsaire)

*Meyerbeer*
_Les Huguenots_ - Blessing of the Swords: 




*Halévy*
_La Juive_: Act III finale: 



 (skip to about 5'30")

*Massenet*
_Esclarmonde_: Esprits de l'air, esprits de l'onde! (Joan Sutherland): 




*Italian opera composers*
*Rossini*
Sextet from _Matilde di Shabran_: 



the Gran Pezzo Concertato a 14 voci from _Il viaggio a Reims_: 



"Contro cento" (quartet) from _Ricciardo e Zoraide_: 




*Mercadante*
_Orazi e Curiazi_ - the Oath scene: 



Act I finale: 




_Virginia_ - trio finale Act I: 




*Donizetti*
33 orgasms (Act I finales): 



_La favorite _finale: 




*Verdi* - _Attila_ - "Oh, miei prodi!": 




*Puccini *- _Turandot_: Gira la cote!: 




*Russians*
*Mussorgsky*
the Forest of Kromy scene from _Boris Godunov_, with a peasant revolt, lynchings, and a holy fool: 




*Prokofiev*
the Crusaders in Pskov (



) and the Battle on the Ice (



) from _Alexander Nevsky_

Dance of the Knights from _Romeo & Juliet_: 




Dance of the Oprichniks from _Ivan the Terrible_: 




More exciting overtures:
*Spontini* - _Olympie _: 



*Auber * - _Le cheval de bronze_: 



_Fra Diavolo_: 



*Berlioz *- _Benvenuto Cellini_: 



*Wagner *- _Rienzi_: 



*Reyer *- _Sigurd_: 



*Massenet* - _Roi de Lahore_: 




And this thread is eight years old. Sod it.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Duplicate - ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> The Richard Wagner and Hector Berlioz overtures:
> https://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-Overtures-Various-artists/dp/B00X512VD0s
> Thrilling overtures by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for the price of a song.


I'd also add Beethoven overtures!

Also, Dvorak's 9th, Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

The overture to Béatrice et Benedict certainly seems to be the kind of thing your looking for: 



It was mentioned before but the Symphonie Fantastique is very good as well:





It's hard to beat Berlioz when it comes to energetic and full of life.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The post started eight years ago.


----------

